# Jerkbaits on the Ohio River



## Crankbait (Sep 8, 2004)

I've never really tried jerkbaits on the river (I mainly fish Markland and Melhdahl) and was wondering if anyone has tried them in either one of these pools in the early spring. It seems like the water is always too dirty for a jerkbait and I end up throwing a spinnerbait instead.


----------

